# Famous boats/owners on the TX coast?



## rockyraider

Just curious, what famous person's and/or their boats have ya'll seen on the TX coast? I think I have read that George Straits boat is seen regularly on the coast as well as Alan Jackson's old boat. Just curious who you guys have seen out fishing and/or their previously owned boats on the TX coast.


----------



## 32redman

Fished aboard the HIDEOUT which was Alan Jacksons old boat. 60' Rybovich man that thing can move also. I'll look for some pics I have. Caught my first sailfish on that boat.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Tom & George Andrews - the 'Emerald'
Unbound - the 'Unbound'
Capt Randle Hall - the 'Geaux Deep'
marlin1989 - the 'Blue Pursuit'
the Murphys - 'Thunderbird'

goes downhill from there with boats like 'day money', the 'producer', 'stormin norman', 'rods-n-screws', 'master plan', etc, etc,.......


----------



## Bill Fisher

and a shout-out for the 'high cotton', 'queen b', and the old 'poco mas'


----------



## Swells

Fisherman's Wharf on SPI used to have an old blue 60-footer called the Kingfish or something like that, most notable because it was the absolute LOUDEST offshore boat in Texas. You could hear that sucker coming for 10 miles or mo'. :wink:


----------



## fishkillr

Day Money is George Straits boat which I see quite a bit in Costa Rica. I think its an 80 Garlington. Alan Jackson also has one called Neon Rainbow. Dont know about either one being in Texas though.


----------



## rainbowrunner

It may not be in the same class as _Day Money_, but Ed Bass' boat the *Akela *ain't no slouch.


----------



## justhookit

fishkillr said:


> Day Money is George Straits boat which I see quite a bit in Costa Rica. I think its an 80 Garlington. Alan Jackson also has one called Neon Rainbow. Dont know about either one being in Texas though.


George's boat here in Texas is a Merritt kept in Rockport.


----------



## Quackerbox

justhookit said:


> George's boat here in Texas is a Merritt kept in Rockport.


Yup!!

Hes got a pathfinder as well


----------



## tokavi

I'm not famous and my boat doesn't have a name, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express one time.


----------



## boom!

rainbowrunner said:


> It may not be in the same class as _Day Money_, but Ed Bass' boat the *Akela *ain't no slouch.


Ed bass as in bass and meineke? Is he still around Pasadena?


----------



## Snap Draggin

There is a boat named Wildside. We all know who the famous captain is. I'm sure you have all seen the boat since he had more days on the water than 90% of the Texas charter fleet.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Snap Draggin said:


> There is a boat named Wildside. We all know who the famous captain is. I'm sure you have all seen the boat since he had more days on the water than 90% of the Texas charter fleet.


 Lou Reed ?


----------



## wacker

Snap Draggin said:


> There is a boat named Wildside. We all know who the famous captain is. I'm sure you have all seen the boat since he had more days on the water than 90% of the Texas charter fleet.


Well there ya go again, I guess every body has to to be good at something and you are no less than a perfect A HOLE.


----------



## Snap Draggin

wacker said:


> Well there ya go again, I guess every body has to to be good at something and you are no less than a perfect A HOLE.


Have you, or anyone else figured out what you're good at yet?


----------



## Swells

Nope, ain't no famous boat named *Wildside* in my recollection.

I do know of some Hatteras private yachts and Breaux Brothers charter boats that were plenty famous though. Every port in Texas has their fair share of High Liners that go way back. And some rich dude with a million-dollar tub don't impress me as no High Liner unless they prove it.

Down here on SPI for example, Todd Lohry and the *Reel Madness* is a definite High Liner, been around these parts forever.


----------



## Game On

i agree, swells


----------



## adamssportfishing

JERRY McKAY AFRICAN QUEEN long live his sole.PROBABLY the most colerful person in modern TEXAS history.His vessel sank in IKE and he passed shortly afterward :texasflag:texasflagangelsm


----------



## MustangOrange

I think he meant Ed Bass as in Sid & Ed Bass - the Bass Brothers from Fort Worth, some of the richest people in the country.

Also, BillFisher names all the old school boats from SPI, but no Wahoo???? (personal bias here )


----------



## 007

Snap Draggin said:


> There is a boat named Wildside. We all know who the famous captain is. I'm sure you have all seen the boat since he had more days on the water than 90% of the Texas charter fleet.


Isn't it a Fountain?


----------



## rainbowrunner

That is correcy. From Bass and Meineke. (Pasadena). I had the pleasue of about a 30 hour trip on this boat. Awesome!



boomgoon said:


> Ed bass as in bass and meineke? Is he still around Pasadena?


----------



## Shredded Evidence

The boat used for filming Captain Ron with Kurt Russel and Martin Short is in Kehma.


----------



## rainbowrunner

Jeez/ Keys sticking or what.



rainbowrunner said:


> That is correcy (correct). From Bass and Meineke. (Pasadena). I had the pleasue (pleasure)of about a 30 hour trip on this boat. Awesome!


----------



## CajunBob

*Boat People*



adamssportfishing said:


> JERRY McKAY AFRICAN QUEEN long live his sole.PROBABLY the most colerful person in modern TEXAS history.His vessel sank in IKE and he passed shortly afterward :texasflag:texasflagangelsm


Yea I knew that old one armed bandit keep his money in mexico Capt Jerry and I have drink a lot of beers at the old port hole in surfside. But now it is castaways and the jetty shack. does anyone remember the names of the dogs on the Queen they were rots and a skipper key?

But back to the post. Tim Allen A.K.A. Tim the tool man Taylor has a boat in south Texas. All I can say is it is 85ft Viking Sportfisher. That is the only famous one I know besides Roger Crager.


----------



## boom!

rainbowrunner said:


> That is correcy. From Bass and Meineke. (Pasadena). I had the pleasue of about a 30 hour trip on this boat. Awesome!


Man I haven't heard of those guys in forever. I ran/worked with Lonnie in the early 80's, rest his soul.


----------



## Autco

I once got a ride up and down the ditch at freeport/surfside on a small 13ft Boston Whaler...owners were "in"famous because they owned/ran a little known placed called the Chicken Ranch...I was 10 to 12 and asked my parents "i've been to a lot of ranches but not a chicken ranch...what is a chicken ranch?" My mom blushed and dad said we would "talk" when I was older....


----------



## SaltNLine

rainbowrunner said:


> That is correcy. From Bass and Meineke. (Pasadena). I had the pleasue of about a 30 hour trip on this boat. Awesome!


Definitely that Bass, not the bass brothers out of FW. I never got the oppurtunity to fish on it but did have the privelege to tour it while docked. AMAZING!! Had a buddy that worked on it for a while. The engine room was nicer/cleaner than most salons, just no plasma screen or couches.


----------



## KevinA

perty sure I saw the S.S. Minnow off Freeport a time or two.
:dance::bounce::dance::bounce::dance::bounce::dance::bounce::dance::bounce:


----------



## fishkillr

justhookit said:


> George's boat here in Texas is a Merritt kept in Rockport.


My bad. I thought it was a Garlington or maybe he had a Garlington. Maybe he has two boats. Do you know if his captain is a guy named Kirk Bailey?


----------



## mredman1

*Famous Boats*

I believe Dolly Parton has a boat down in Galveston. It is very top heavy. It just might be the breast, er, uh, um, best boat on the water! You can see at at port every day from "9 to 5".

Mike


----------



## catchemdallas

who own the *The Finatic, 93' Broward sportfisher? and what does he do?*


----------



## Tombo

catchemdallas said:


> who own the *The Finatic, 93' Broward sportfisher? and what does he do?*


Can you recheck the spelling of this boat? Could not find a boat with that name and that length.


----------



## hog

Ok, Here's my recollections from see'n in the Freeport area.

1. *Red Adairs "Blowout"* I want to think there was a blowout I-II-III and IV. Sometimes when he had it tied up at bridge harbor, Willie Nelson would be on the boat with him as a guest smokin his "roll ur owns"

2. Right now, (at last report from my neighbor), *the REAL sail boat* (I cant remember its name) that was written about and and imitated *in the movie the Perfect storm, is tied up at Kirby Marine*. Its the one that had the captain and the two women on board.

3. Also, one of our own 2cool posters, captains full time, I guess you could say on a semi sorta famous boat since the owner has a huge sausage and sausage link business who's product is sold nationally. I cant remember the exact name of his company (maybe someone will chime in that knows). Anyway, the boat is called the *"Missing Link"*.


----------



## Mike77015

Clay Walker & Tracy Byrd both can be seen regularly around East Galveston Bay. Before Ike, both of them owned houses on the Bolivar Peninsula.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Roger Clemens bought a boat from us last year.


----------



## Saulnier

hog said:


> Ok, Here's my recollections from see'n in the Freeport area.
> 
> 1. *Red Adairs "Blowout"* I want to think there was a blowout I-II-III and IV. Sometimes when he had it tied up at bridge harbor, Willie Nelson would be on the boat with him as a guest smokin his "roll ur owns"
> quote]
> 
> Mr. Adair (Red) did indeed have several boats named "Blowout".
> I think;
> Blowout I was a 28' Cigarette SS offshore racer
> Blowout II was a 36' Cigarette Flat Deck offshore racer
> Blowout III was a 50' Cary offshore lux cruiser
> Blowout IV 50'-60' Hatteras
> 
> I had the privledge of being on these boats as a kid in the late 70' and early 80'. Went all over Clear Lake and Galveston Bay in those Cigarette's
> My dad worked for Mr. Adair back then.
> 
> Saulnier


----------



## bwguardian

I believe the last one was/is in South Shore Harbor. A family friend spoke with Red about buying the boat.



hog said:


> Ok, Here's my recollections from see'n in the Freeport area.
> 
> 1. *Red Adairs "Blowout"* I want to think there was a blowout I-II-III and IV. Sometimes when he had it tied up at bridge harbor, Willie Nelson would be on the boat with him as a guest smokin his "roll ur owns"


----------



## SSNJOHN

*Akela*

It is a pretty amazing boat to fish on and run. Installed quite a few new electronics in the last year. Put a 24" flat screen in the salon Saturday, that is hooked to the Garmin 5215 on the helm.

You have to stand right in front of the AC duct in the engine room or its too hot for me.

SSNJOHN



SaltNLine said:


> Definitely that Bass, not the bass brothers out of FW. I never got the oppurtunity to fish on it but did have the privelege to tour it while docked. AMAZING!! Had a buddy that worked on it for a while. The engine room was nicer/cleaner than most salons, just no plasma screen or couches.


----------



## hockeyref999

Back in the day, we used to see Red Adair's boat "Blowout" all the time in Clear Lake.

R.I.P. Red...


----------



## Saulnier

bwguardian said:


> I believe the last one was/is in South Shore Harbor. A family friend spoke with Red about buying the boat.


Yes it was in South Shore Harbor. I think his wife still lives down there.
It was hard to miss one of his boats on Clear Lake, especialy a red and while Cigarette coming at you WOT.

Many have thier oppinons about him including me, but you have to admit he is an American hero.

Saulnier


----------



## Mansfield Mauler

"Yea I knew that old one armed bandit keep his money in mexico Capt Jerry and I have drink a lot of beers at the old port hole in surfside. But now it is castaways and the jetty shack. does anyone remember the names of the dogs on the Queen they were rots and a skipper key?"


Capt Jerry also used to have a parrot on the back of that boat that would cuss at you (multiple f-bombs). Pretty funny, as when it happened to you the first time, it took you a while to figure out where it was coming from - about the time you had steam coming out of your ears...


----------



## great white fisherman

My boat was called Caseys pride and it was a 26ft Boston Whaler. Used to fish south texas. I am not very well known.


----------



## suelte

fishkillr said:


> My bad. I thought it was a Garlington or maybe he had a Garlington. Maybe he has two boats. Do you know if his captain is a guy named Kirk Bailey?


the Day Money is an 80 Merritt and the captain is Cris Liddell... Capt. Kirk Bailey was on the boat for some traveling and still occasionally helps Chris when traveling


----------



## Bill Fisher

MustangOrange said:


> Bill Fisher names all the old school boats from SPI, but no Wahoo???? (personal bias here )


no way i forgot the 'Wahoo'!,......... i thot about it, but yesterday when i was posting i noticed you were watching this thread and i didn't wantchoo to get the big head

yup!,....... i always like the way the 'Wahoo' added a little color to the fleet coming into the weigh-ins during the TIFT

it might be gone but it's not forgotten............

also, iffin he'dda asked about "Legendary" boats and their cap'ns, i'dda mentioned mine along with the Wahoo runnin'-a-close-second!.... :dance:


----------



## fishkillr

suelte said:


> the Day Money is an 80 Merritt and the captain is Cris Liddell... Capt. Kirk Bailey was on the boat for some traveling and still occasionally helps Chris when traveling


Help me out here. Who had that puke colored (orange-ish) 80 Garlington that was always at Los Suenos. Had a SAT dome that belonged on a 200ft yacht.


----------



## Bill Fisher

name-droppin'....... whudda hoot!

his bait sux and his boat is ugly............


----------



## fishkillr

Nevermind. It was Day Money. The Garlington was before the Merritt. I thought I was losing my mind there for a minute


----------



## justhookit

fishkillr said:


> Help me out here. Who had that puke colored (orange-ish) 80 Garlington that was always at Los Suenos. Had a SAT dome that belonged on a 200ft yacht.


Be careful what you say about that color . . . it's awfully close to my Longhorns burnt orange


----------



## Swells

Bill Fisher said:


> no way i forgot the 'Wahoo'!,......... i thot about it, but yesterday when i was posting i noticed you were watching this thread and i didn't wantchoo to get the big head
> 
> yup!,....... i always like the way the 'Wahoo' added a little color to the fleet coming into the weigh-ins during the TIFT
> 
> it might be gone but it's not forgotten............
> 
> also, iffin he'dda asked about "Legendary" boats and their cap'ns, i'dda mentioned mine along with the Wahoo runnin'-a-close-second!.... :dance:


Rumor is some ole boy was runnin' a round the parts down south with a palapa roof over the tuna tower, made of palm fronds or somefin. Or was I a-drinkin' a wee bit too much that day in the hot sun?


----------



## fishkillr

fishkillr = Texas Ex
Trust me, not the same color.


----------



## fishkillr

Swells said:


> Rumor is some ole boy was runnin' a round the parts down south with a palapa roof over the tuna tower, made of palm fronds or somefin. Or was I a-drinkin' a wee bit too much that day in the hot sun?


If you're an old SPI native then you would certainly have to remember the Wompus Cat. spelling?


----------



## johnyb777

Quackerbox said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Hes got a pathfinder as well


There's a Bluewave parked at his place in Key Alegro (Rockport).


----------



## Freshwaterman

MustangOrange said:


> I think he meant Ed Bass as in Sid & Ed Bass - the Bass Brothers from Fort Worth, some of the richest people in the country.
> 
> Also, BillFisher names all the old school boats from SPI, but no Wahoo???? (personal bias here )


Ive been in the boatyard in ingleside the past two weekends getting the boat ready and the wahoo is the paint barn right now, looks like they have done alot of work too it. what kind of boat is that?


----------



## Bill Fisher

Swells said:


> Rumor is some ole boy was runnin' a round the parts down south with a palapa roof over the tuna tower, made of palm fronds or somefin. Or was I a-drinkin' a wee bit too much that day in the hot sun?


yes you were, and yes it was hot, and yes, the legendary cap'n had enough sense to provide some shade fer'imself........


----------



## MustangOrange

Bill Fisher - no worries! I like the custom touch on your boat by the way!

Carter - it's a 36' Tournament, but my dad always called it a Hemingway if anyone asked. Designed by the same guy who did the hulls for the 28, 31, 33 Bertrams. I think there were only five of them ever made though. 

I remember the Wampus Cat down in SPI...


----------



## Swells

fishkillr said:


> If you're an old SPI native then you would certainly have to remember the Wompus Cat. spelling?


Sounds awful familiar ... hmm, I'm struggling here, got some Old Timer's Disease ya know. Sure rings a bell ...


----------



## fishkillr

No worries. It was one of the boats at Sea Ranch back when I was a kid. I spent every free minute I had on those docks begging trips offshore and slaying hard heads!


----------



## Sharkbite

I know we're talking about boats here in TX, but I thought I'd throw this one in. When fueling up out in Marina Del Rey, CA we ran into this monster http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rising_Sun_(yacht) We were in a 52 ft Hat and it made us feel like we were in a jon boat..

I just realized the link isn't working correctly. If you want to see this thing, copy and paste it into your browser.


----------



## catchemdallas

fyi the boat i was referring to was the "finatic".


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

fishkillr said:


> If you're an old SPI native then you would certainly have to remember the Wompus Cat. spelling?


The old wompus cat is no more. But the owner/captain of that ride still fishes out of port mansfield on his boat "reel life". Matter of fact he and his son fished the 06 and 07 tift on my boat as they were down with motor trouble. He is still a fish catchin machine. i will show him this post he will get a kick out of it, and I will get a blow by blow of some huge beast drug across her gunnals.


----------



## myprozac

Mike77015 said:


> Clay Walker & Tracy Byrd both can be seen regularly around East Galveston Bay. Before Ike, both of them owned houses on the Bolivar Peninsula.


Clay Walker had a house near Sea Isle too


----------



## Fishdaze

Didn't Ray Price use to keep a sport fisherman in Freeport, called "For the Good Times"?

Clint Black's guitar player and songwriting partner, Hayden Nicholas, use to have a sportfisherman on Clear Lake. It was docked next to a friend of mines boat. I believe it was used more for party's than fishing.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

boomgoon said:


> Ed bass as in bass and meineke? Is he still around Pasadena?


 About 6 years ago I did a series of multi night trips on that boat. A friends son set the record in the AFTCO tag and release tournament for tag and release yellowfin one year and finished second one year. One trip was 3 consecutive nights of tuna and 3 days on the troll. At that time you could go to the floaters and see one or two boats or maybe none. It was unbelivable. On one night we tagged over 40 yelloowfin not counting the ones we kept. Mr. Bass was a nice guy and great host.


----------



## Fishdaze

myprozac said:


> Clay Walker had a house near Sea Isle too


There was an article in the chronicle a while back and Clay mentioned that he and his new wife had a house at Pirates Cove.


----------



## myprozac

Brandon Backe had a 35 marlin at the GYB before the storm. Not sure if its still there?


----------



## fishkillr

Sharkbite said:


> I know we're talking about boats here in TX, but I thought I'd throw this one in. When fueling up out in Marina Del Rey, CA we ran into this monster http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rising_Sun_(yacht) We were in a 52 ft Hat and it made us feel like we were in a jon boat..
> 
> I just realized the link isn't working correctly. If you want to see this thing, copy and paste it into your browser.


I parked a 120 ft Crescent (motor yacht) next to Rising Sun in St Thomas and my bow was hardly protruding past his aft deck. The way he (Larry Ellison) has that thing lit up at night is pretty wild.

As for the Wompus Cat....Joe Johnson or something like that wasnt it? 31 Bertram?


----------



## Dutch Treat

MustangOrange said:


> Bill Fisher - no worries! I like the custom touch on your boat by the way!
> 
> Carter - it's a 36' Tournament, but my dad always called it a Hemingway if anyone asked. Designed by the same guy who did the hulls for the 28, 31, 33 Bertrams. I think there were only five of them ever made though.
> 
> I remember the Wampus Cat down in SPI...


I remember the Bridge Harbor days of the "Hemingway". How is your dad doing anyway? 
Bob


----------



## majek23

*George Strait ...*

supposedly just purchased the 25' Mowdy Cat .... Rockport


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

fishkillr said:


> I parked a 120 ft Crescent (motor yacht) next to Rising Sun in St Thomas and my bow was hardly protruding past his aft deck. The way he (Larry Ellison) has that thing lit up at night is pretty wild.
> 
> As for the Wompus Cat....Joe Johnson or something like that wasnt it? 31 Bertram?


Joe Johnson is correct and it was bertram not sure if it was 28 or 31. I'll find out. The state recored bluefin tuna, yellowfin tuna, swordfish and blue marlin all came off that boat at one time. None of them stand anymore. Joe is probably the most knowledgeable offshore fisherman I know,(most opinionated as well). He can run by loran tds or lat lon, due the conversions in his head and make me feel stupid for not being able to figure a heading/distance as fast as he can. But I am a lot more fun at parties!!!!


----------



## MustangOrange

I think the Wampus Cat was a 28 ft. Bertram.

Dutch Treat - my dad's doing pretty well; he lives in Galveston now and was impacted by Ike like everyone else down there. He still owns the Wahoo, but it's been for sale for a while in Port A.

I was pretty young at the BHYC A dock days (as in less than 12), but I always liked being an hour or so away from the boat. I remember sleeping on it when I was a little kid. When I was 12, dad & I took it down to SPI, so that's where I spent most of my fishing time.


----------



## MustangOrange

One more - this one actually about the topic of famous boats. I remember when the Heldter Skelter (61' Garlington Landeweer) was in SPI for a summer. I was 16 and got second to Jimmy Heldt at TIFT (355 lbs blue vs. a 454 lb blue) and we dueled throughout the STBGFC that summer. I ended up beating him by one point in the club. It was a pretty cool feeling, especially after reading about that boat in Marlin magazine fishing all over the world. He gave me a tour of his boat and it's the nicest boat I've ever been on...


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

MustangOrange said:


> One more - this one actually about the topic of famous boats. I remember when the Heldter Skelter (61' Garlington Landeweer) was in SPI for a summer. I was 16 and got second to Jimmy Heldt at TIFT (355 lbs blue vs. a 454 lb blue) and we dueled throughout the STBGFC that summer. I ended up beating him by one point in the club. It was a pretty cool feeling, especially after reading about that boat in Marlin magazine fishing all over the world. He gave me a tour of his boat and it's the nicest boat I've ever been on...


man that boat was bigtime impressive and could flat fly


----------



## mudhog

I can't remember the names of them, but one boat that stands out that was at bridge harbor, I belive it was called "Diamond J" but it will make your jaw hit the ground, I guessing it was over 100' anybody see that one and who owns it. I have been out on Red Adairs "Blowout IV".


----------



## fishkillr

Last I saw the Heldter Skelter it was tied along side the Hola Kai at anchor in Sopers Hole on the west end of Tortola....summer of 05 maybe 04. I moved around so much between 00-07 its hard to keep things straight.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

How about the old CAJUN PLAYBOY of late seventies and into the eighties. Louis Fechner (sp) was the captain, the guy could fish. He also took the time to show a dumb teenager or two how to rig baits/lures, splice etc. I remeber seeing him on top of colt at daylight during tift, and told me he was proud that I got there but would be even happier if I amde it home. The night before we had rigged our broken Loran to mark the house and we read it in reverse. Man we had fun, and I would kill my teeenager for it.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh

fishkillr: did you spend any time off isla tortuga and the nicosta peninsula in costa rica around march 2004? your yacht looks familiar. there was a really nice one camped out off the islands when we were on our honeymoon in Tambor back then.


----------



## Argo

yeah he was around the nicoya around ten on big daddy. I went down there that summer to visit him in los suenos.


----------



## phil k

Penny Mac- capt.bill hart - Valenca - laura roden - Puddin = fred rhodes 
Little Annie - capt.bob hollinger Sukeba - Sun Dancer Utopia 3 
Deep Sea CD -tom hall Fishing World - key and lee pucket the WAMPUS CAT was a 28 bertram with 454 in it back in the late 1960's


----------



## capt hooked

That is true. Clark Mowdy just builds the best and keeps the high road.


----------



## [email protected]

We fished next to the Hideout at nancen in last year's Legends tournament. I don't know if Allen Jackson was still the owner at the time but sure was a nice rig. And the akela won that tournament overall and beat us in the Tuna division. They took home more prize money than the winner of the POCO. I still don't know how they fished Gunnison caught winning fish and still made it back to Port Aransas in time. The akela is no speed demon by any means


----------



## Unbound

MustangOrange said:


> I think the Wampus Cat was a 28 ft. Bertram. quote]
> 
> Was that the 28' Bertram that Matt Murphy (Zopalota) and then Perry and Linda Per-Lin) had?


----------



## Old Whaler

While on a trip to S. Florida back in the mid-90's we saw Greg Norman's boat "Aussie Rules" moored in the intercoastal. Very sweet rig!


----------



## En Fuego

I think I saw that boat behind his house in Friendswood under a metal shed - shed had fallen on top of it, but didnt look loike a significant amount of damage.



myprozac said:


> Brandon Backe had a 35 marlin at the GYB before the storm. Not sure if its still there?


----------



## fishkillr

Old Whaler said:


> While on a trip to S. Florida back in the mid-90's we saw Greg Norman's boat "Aussie Rules" moored in the intercoastal. Very sweet rig!


Interviewed for the sportfish capt position on that boat and had it offered. Greg Norman is a complete and total douche bag. His idea of communicating is screaming at the top of his lungs. The boat was bull****e because the game boat couldn't be taken off except by a dockside crane. The boat was bought by Wayne Huizenga and renamed Floridian. The sportfish was removed and extra crew housing added as I understand it.


----------



## elpedro

Don't forget the soon to be famous Mo Azul out of Port Aransas, TX....ha ha we just remodeled our website too....see you on the rip, cuz


----------



## Fishdaze

fishkillr said:


> The boat was bought by Wayne Huizenga and renamed Floridian. The sportfish was removed and extra crew housing added as I understand it.


Yep, and he added a heliport pad so he could be flown right on to the boat.


----------



## Bill Fisher

good thread,................. NO CATS!

MONO RULES!





(and all avets blow up!)


----------



## RGV AG

> Penny Mac- capt.bill hart - Valenca - laura roden - Puddin = fred rhodes
> Little Annie - capt.bob hollinger Sukeba - Sun Dancer Utopia 3
> Deep Sea CD -tom hall Fishing World - key and lee pucket the WAMPUS CAT was a 28 bertram with 454 in it back in the late 1960's


Wow, this thread brought back a lot of memories.

"Penny Mac", which later became the "Blues Chaser"(Vere Wells ran it in its glory days) and then that boat became the infamous "Poco Mas". 
"Puddin", rember it well
"Valencia", Didn't Willie Harris also work on that boat with Dick Deason? What a crew. 
"The Cajun Playboy", owned by Clyde Watson was a hot, hot boat for a number of years. Louie, may he RIP, was something else. 
"Wampus Cat" owned by Joe Johnson was something, well Joe is something else altogether. I hope is doing fine, he is a character and 2/3rds. 
"The Gold Rush", which came to a screeching halt on top of the Port A Jetties.
Anyone remember "The Vet's Pet"? It was also a fish catching machine.

In talking about infamous boats, how about "The Scorpio" or how about "The Bottom Line", LOL what an apt name.

What about "Maskara" from Port A? Or "The Hell' ofa Deal" that became the "Stickem'" after hitting a reef near Coz.

Another small fish catching boat was the "The Dee-Jeff" owned and operated by Chales Sheldon, he has caught a ton of fish in his life.

What was Charlie Thomas's 65' Hatt named, that was also a very nice boat.

As they were talking about "The Wahoo" earlier, that boat was owned by Bob Byrd at one time. It is a very nice boat and rides wonderfully. The owner and captain is a good man.

I also remeber "A Boat Named Sue", Curly Johnson's boat, I think that was his last name. He was a good man.


----------



## Swells

Which boat and captain was the big Hatt that docked at Sea Ranch on SPI? That boat seemed to have some legendary potential, always had a deck boy washin' her down and polishing her up. Many a local boy tried to get to work on sweet boats like that! Often saw her coming in the jetties with a bunch of fish flags run up the outriggers, anyways ...


----------



## RGV AG

Swells said:


> Which boat and captain was the big Hatt that docked at Sea Ranch on SPI? That boat seemed to have some legendary potential, always had a deck boy washin' her down and polishing her up. Many a local boy tried to get to work on sweet boats like that! Often saw her coming in the jetties with a bunch of fish flags run up the outriggers, anyways ...


What years? There's been a few Hatt's there.


----------



## Derekhie

RGV AG said:


> I also remeber "A Boat Named Sue", Curly Johnson's boat, I think that was his last name. He was a good man.


Curly and Sue are old family friends of my parents. Just recently he gave me a bunch of tackle, lures, teasers, as well as some older Internationals. I also got a box with some beer mugs in it that says "A Boat Named Sue" on them. In the bottom of one of the boxes he gave me I found a sticker from the Poco Bueno from 1983.


----------



## Bill Fisher

RGV AG said:


> There's been a few Hatt's there.


noteworthy is (was) the 'Deep Strike' own by Bob on the other side of the canal from me............ he'd just bot that big bert and didn't know who to ask to go fishing with'im so he took the broker that sold it to'im........ and they won the TIFT (in '02 i think it was)

Bob went with me on the test run when i bot my boat

honorable mention is the the 'Shalimar' (a huge Tojan i think) owned by Pat Caudle (still over on Bass)...... inventor of 'the patrick' radar adjusting device

nice fella (Pat)....... he was the one that brought my boat over from florida


----------



## RGV AG

Bill Fisher said:


> noteworthy is (was) the 'Deep Strike' own by Bob on the other side of the canal from me............ he'd just bot that big bert and didn't know who to ask to go fishing with'im so he took the broker that sold it to'im........ and they won the TIFT (in '02 i think it was)
> 
> Bob went with me on the test run when i bot my boat
> 
> honorable mention is the the 'Shalimar' (a huge Tojan i think) owned by Pat Caudle (still over on Bass)...... inventor of 'the patrick' radar adjusting device
> 
> nice fella (Pat)....... he was the one that brought my boat over from florida


Bob's boat was the old "Mother Ocean" also from Port Aransas. That first TIFT trip was about the only trip Bob made in that boat. Billfisher, do you know if Bob and Carol are still living in PI? They had their place up for sale last I talked to them a long while back. They rented from me for close to two years before they bought that place.


----------



## Bill Fisher

RGV AG said:


> That first TIFT trip was about the only trip Bob made in that boat. Billfisher, do you know if Bob and Carol are still living in PI? They had their place up for sale last I talked to them a long while back.


i knew they were selling their place and i saw the deep strike headed out the finger a coupla years ago with strangers on board and hollered at'em asking if it'd been sold but couldn't hear what they said (and it never returned)......... he almost sold me that boat cuz no one was getting anywhere near what he was asking

i think their intent was to move back to paris (TX)...... he was in bad health with an elbow problem and alheimer's was setting in too

my wife said she saw carol driving around PI last year but i haven't seen'em on their deck or out front or noticed his truck at all last year

dunno what it was about him and that boat....... went out with'im once and he turned back because we didn't reach the bluewater as-soon-as he felt we should.......... i think he just wanted some company whist running the boat (even though we'd picked up 200lbs of ice and a buncha fried chicken that morning before heading out)

he used to go give the night clerk at the Executive Inn 5 buck$ then drive around back and empty their ice machines

i think 50% or more of little venice is up for sale now


----------



## phil k

the old FLOATINB BENZ (flaming benz) capt rick ogle
wild catter capt, jimmy gates
bottom line capt.steve janoski
abra-ca-dabra -magic boat with the green bottom
coastal raider - gary ?
caint remember the name of a 65 bertram international out of port a years back


----------



## Tortuga

fishkillr said:


> Interviewed for the sportfish capt position on that boat and had it offered. Greg Norman is a complete and total douche bag. His idea of communicating is screaming at the top of his lungs. The boat was bull****e because the game boat couldn't be taken off except by a dockside crane. The boat was bought by Wayne Huizenga and renamed Floridian. The sportfish was removed and extra crew housing added as I understand it.


LOL..Looks like Mr Huizenga is trying to get a little bit of his bait back. See the Aussie/Floridian listed as available for charter..with crew of 15..

Only run ya $400,000.00 per week...(plus 'expenses' ??)...

Gonna hafta be Ernest or Mastercylinder on this one..it's a little out of my 'pay grade'....


----------



## fishkillr

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Looks like Mr Huizenga is trying to get a little bit of his bait back. See the Aussie/Floridian listed as available for charter..with crew of 15..
> 
> Only run ya $400,000.00 per week...(plus 'expenses' ??)...
> 
> Gonna hafta be Ernest or Mastercylinder on this one..it's a little out of my 'pay grade'....


I do agood amount of guiding on private yachts that get charters who want to fish. Headed to the Bahamas in a few weeks to chase billfish around Rum Cay and Cat Island on a yacht thats chartered for $275,000/week plus expenses. You wanna talk about feeling under the gun to catch fish. I'm one stressed out guy until that first reel starts screaming.


----------



## fishkillr

expenses consist of fuel, food, booze, crew tip ect ect


----------



## Capt.deano

Don't forget us guys on the Sapo and Lisa out of Port O Connor. Sapo 61 Viking and the Lisa 58 Merritt. Trying to hold up the Big TX in the carabean and Bermuda this year.


----------



## RGV AG

Some other boats from down south,

"The Windcrest", "The Dawn Patrol" rip Don McWhorter, "The Grey Deer"

How nobody has mentioned the "The Vice Squad" is beyond me.


----------



## Derekhie

The Green Ling II out of Port A. The little boat with the big mouth.


----------



## TexasJ

phil k said:


> the old FLOATINB BENZ (flaming benz) capt rick ogle
> wild catter capt, jimmy gates
> bottom line capt.steve janoski
> abra-ca-dabra -magic boat with the green bottom
> coastal raider - gary ?
> caint remember the name of a 65 bertram international out of port a years back


Didn't the Abra-ca -dabra win the Poco one year when Canino owned it?


----------



## Ruthless53

I didn't see where anybody listed "the maddam" (mothership) and "the hooker" 40' gamefisherman I believe but it's been awhile. Forgot who owned it when it was here but those boats have been alot of places and caught alot of fish! Saw them for sale in marlin mag a couple years ago with new names on them. I believe religious name...renamed "the hooker" to "gods grace" or something like that......kinda opposite names but still a sweet setup.


----------



## kinja

Ruthless53 said:


> I didn't see where anybody listed "the maddam" (mothership) and "the hooker" 40' gamefisherman I believe but it's been awhile. Forgot who owned it when it was here but those boats have been alot of places and caught alot of fish! Saw them for sale in marlin mag a couple years ago with new names on them. I believe religious name...renamed "the hooker" to "gods grace" or something like that......kinda opposite names but still a sweet setup.


God's Will and God's Favor


----------



## Bluewaterbound

> Originally Posted by *Ruthless53*
> _I didn't see where anybody listed "the maddam" (mothership) and "the hooker" 40' gamefisherman I believe but it's been awhile. Forgot who owned it when it was here but those boats have been alot of places and caught alot of fish! Saw them for sale in marlin mag a couple years ago with new names on them. I believe religious name...renamed "the hooker" to "gods grace" or something like that......kinda opposite names but still a sweet setup._
> 
> God's Will and God's Favor


First off, it's bad luck to rename a boat/ship, but renaming the Madam and the Hooker mother and sister ship combo has got to be illegal. That's as bad as when Marvin Zindler got the chicken ranch shut down !! I believe the original owner of the combo was the gentleman that owned the Remco appliance furniture rental stores in the 80's ???? He sold the business and began fishing around the world.


----------



## D.L.

Need a deckhand? Ill work for free.









fishkillr said:


> I do agood amount of guiding on private yachts that get charters who want to fish. Headed to the Bahamas in a few weeks to chase billfish around Rum Cay and Cat Island on a yacht thats chartered for $275,000/week plus expenses. You wanna talk about feeling under the gun to catch fish. I'm one stressed out guy until that first reel starts screaming.


----------



## fishtruck

I would think Stewart Campbell and the Chunda would have to be near or at the top of the list. Along with Jerry and Deborah Dunaway, Madam and The Hooker. Some of the catch stats from The Hooker, world records from Jerry 18, world records from Deborah 30. The fish count is close to 202 Atlantic Blue Marlin, 36 Pacific blues, 96 Blacks, 10 Swords

Rob C


----------



## justinsfa

Couldnt tell you who owns this boat or who built it, but it is unbelievable. I believe its 130ft, but dont hold me to that. 3 Levels of bedrooms, Sleeps 20+, full stainless steel kitchen, 2 giant big screens. I wish I had a picture of the fighting chair, but I forgot to take one. The boat is the Southern Sport. It is docked in Biloxi, MS. We took it out and fished the Chandaleurs last summer. The boat is what made the trip. It was nicer than most hotels that I have stayed in. Maybe someone will chime in who owns this thing...


----------



## justinsfa

And Im guessing that Tilman Fretita owns the BOARDWALK that is in Kemah right now??? That thing is wow.


----------



## bwguardian

justinsfa said:


> And Im guessing that Tilman Fretita owns the BOARDWALK that is in Kemah right now??? That thing is wow.


Yes, that boat frequents Cozumel.


----------



## catchemdallas

this might be old news but... here is allen stanfords old boat... *any idea who makes it*. not sure if hes ever been to texas but its made it to miami.


----------



## Never easy

coyote in PA when max hetherington was captain did well 54ft bertram
he also captained a 44ft southerncross named souther star and a 44 bertram that was also named coyote.


----------



## justhookit

Never easy said:


> coyote in PA when max hetherington was captain did well 54ft bertram
> he also captained a 44ft southerncross souther star and a 44 bertram that was also named coyote.


Coyote is still here and supposedly is going to start tournament fishing again.


----------



## Never easy

justhookit said:


> Coyote is still here and supposedly is going to start tournament fishing again.


max is not captaining it anymore. still works for barrys constrution but mainly flies the planes and runs there ranches. coyote is an awesome boat. my father has driven her in a tourney or two with max. the old coyote was for sale with the guys at texas sportfishing at the southshore in clearlake.


----------



## Never easy

wasnt there a boat called "solid waste " around freeport?


----------



## justhookit

Never easy said:


> max is not captaining it anymore. still works for barrys constrution but mainly flies the planes and runs there ranches. coyote is an awesome boat. my father has driven her in a tourney or two with max. the old coyote was for sale with the guys at texas sportfishing at the southshore in clearlake.


Yeah, I know he is no longer the captain. I play cards/fish/drink beer some with the last mate on that boat (Bobby). Good kid.


----------



## Never easy

justhookit said:


> Yeah, I know he is no longer the captain. I play cards/fish/drink beer some with the last mate on that boat (Bobby). Good kid.


met bobby once when i was about 15 seemed like a nice guy. probably knows my dad they drove her to grand isle once or twice and did a tourney out of bidge harbor marina with bobby.


----------



## phil k

coyote was not the solid waste.first the solid waste used to be the ????? capt.bob flood then it beacame the solid waste capt. kevin scott then it was the out law capt bob hollilger and now it's the reebeca capt. tommy gilner


----------



## phil k

don't forget the EXPERTEAZER CAPT/OWNER ML WALKER RIP ML


----------



## phil k

class fifty four capt.bob flood RIP
54 karet capt,brian philips
POP-A-TOP 58 bertram international
peaches out of freeport is now the high cotton in spi capt.gary wyninger owner susan abbott
cora belle tom and cora keeler
miss vickey b capt.bubba melina prim rose oil


----------



## Never easy

phil k said:


> coyote was not the solid waste.first the solid waste used to be the ????? capt.bob flood then it beacame the solid waste capt. kevin scott then it was the out law capt bob hollilger and now it's the reebeca capt. tommy gilner


never said coyote was solid waste! just asked if there was a boat named solid waste. i seemed to remmeber one but could not think of the make, model or size of the boat.


----------



## phil k

seventh heaven capt./owner hal tomkins


----------



## Bill Fisher

Cornelia Marie
Northwestern
Time Bandit
Andria Gail
Edmund Fitzgerald
Bismark
Lusitania
Mayflower
Hunley
PT-109
Robert E. Lee


----------



## Lat22

phil k said:


> don't forget the EXPERTEAZER CAPT/OWNER ML WALKER RIP ML


 I miss ML. Good guy.


----------



## RGV AG

ML was a good guy, only fished with him once many, many moons ago but did hang out at some good parties and bars with him. His 28' was sure nice.


----------



## gulf_addict

Margarita III


----------



## dogonefishin

ML was a hell of a man. He would do anything to help you with whatever you needed. He passed on to early, I hope God is enjoying him up there. He left behind a wonderful wife and child who will always remember him.
Capt. Bobby


----------



## Gator gar

*from Mrs. Gator Gar*



Fishdaze said:


> Didn't Ray Price use to keep a sport fisherman in Freeport, called "For the Good Times"?
> 
> Clint Black's guitar player and songwriting partner, Hayden Nicholas, use to have a sportfisherman on Clear Lake. It was docked next to a friend of mines boat. I believe it was used more for party's than fishing.


"For the Good Times" was owned by Intermedics of Freeport (later moved to Angleton). I still have a charter brochure (looking at it right now...can't believe I found it!!!!). It was a 53' booze-cruizer. My Uncle, Mike Hennessy, used to be the Captain. They caught a 691 lb Blue back in the 70's that held the Texas state record for about 6-7 years. They later upgrade to a 60' Hatteras - "Better Times". My ex-husband, Kerry Fritz & his best friend, Marty Head were the 1st Mate & Captain after Uncle Mike left. Kerry & Marty caught 2 - 600lb+ Blue's in 1 day back in the early 80's.


----------



## vw4fun

Ray Price purchase a boat from a South Shore Harbour yacht dealer in the early 90's. Not only did I get the chance to meet him, I got the opportunity to letter the name on his boat. He has since sold the boat. 

At 83, he still has a smooth voice and performs in concert.


----------



## CaptainJMB

Bill Fisher said:


> and a shout-out for the 'high cotton', 'queen b', and the old 'poco mas'


 Ahh...the cotton....is the new one the high cotton as well? I haven't talked to allan in a few months


----------



## CaptainJMB

fishkillr said:


> I parked a 120 ft Crescent (motor yacht) next to Rising Sun in St Thomas and my bow was hardly protruding past his aft deck. The way he (Larry Ellison) has that thing lit up at night is pretty wild.
> 
> As for the Wompus Cat....Joe Johnson or something like that wasnt it? 31 Bertram?


 I saw it in port everglades last year around may I believe......there is something to be said for the 6th largest yacht in the world....I was impressed


----------



## houstonhunter

Bill Fisher said:


> Tom & George Andrews - the 'Emerald'
> Unbound - the 'Unbound'
> Capt Randle Hall - the 'Geaux Deep'
> marlin1989 - the 'Blue Pursuit'
> the Murphys - 'Thunderbird'
> 
> goes downhill from there with boats like 'day money', the 'producer', 'stormin norman', 'rods-n-screws', 'master plan', etc, etc,.......


I worked with Randle Halls son with Diamond offshore (Darby) is he famous or something? If you see this wats up darby its ryan how u been buddy?
!tuna!

i


----------



## Rsnap

*Lots of guys owned that yacht!*



Gator gar said:


> "For the Good Times" was owned by Intermedics of Freeport
> 
> Before Ray Price bought and named the Hatt. "For the Good Times"
> after his song, Carl Christophs dad "Lucky Christoph" owned it. I met
> Carl when he was just "knee high" on that yacht & besides finding fish for Lucky, I also met Ray and helped his fishing program. Super nice guy!
> Rik
> P.S. In a related note we fished Jerry McKays old boat the "Ava Marie"
> and kicked Sow Snapper butt. Not many knew where the boat sunk.
> Jerry hired F.G. Christ (Chris) to find the "Ava Marie" as it went down
> with something of great value in the safe. I belive it was recovered.
> Rik


----------



## Bill Fisher

houstonhunter said:


> I worked with Randle Halls son with Diamond offshore (Darby) is he famous or something?


yup!.........

ask'im about last year's double-header on sails........ the way he handled his big sail on 20lb test from a drifting boat while his dad and i worked on the other one...........yup!, launched'imself right up there to legendary status in my book

we had a about a 45 minute 3-man chinese fire-drill going on out there for a bit......... ever seen a couple spider monkeys going bizzerk?

he's a better bait-catcher'n me anyway....... deadly with a sabiki

:work:


----------



## Swells

Bill Fisher said:


> yup!.........
> 
> ask'im about last year's double-header on sails........ the way he handled his big sail on 20lb test from a drifting boat while his dad and i worked on the other one...........yup!, launched'imself right up there to legendary status in my book
> 
> we had a about a 45 minute 3-man chinese fire-drill going on out there for a bit......... ever seen a couple spider monkeys going bizzerk?
> 
> he's a better bait-catcher'n me anyway....... deadly with a sabiki
> 
> :work:


Any bote that comes with an industrial-sized tank of helium is perty dang legendary in my books. It's for the balloons and talking like Donald Duck, ya know!


----------



## Batboy0068

Bill Fisher said:


> yes you were, and yes it was hot, and yes, the legendary cap'n had enough sense to provide some shade fer'imself........


that is sweet


----------



## sbs5950

RGV AG said:


> Some other boats from down south,
> 
> "The Windcrest", "The Dawn Patrol" rip Don McWhorter, "The Grey Deer"
> 
> How nobody has mentioned the "The Vice Squad" is beyond me.


The "Dawn Patrol" is now the "Stormin' Norman"..

Its been MIA now for around 3 months - putting in new C12 Cats in her. Going to be the fastest 42' Bertram in the history of Bertram... :cheers:


----------



## boat ninja

Pop-a-Top was the Bertram International, Capt. Chip sayers. Tommy Lee Jones currently has a sistership to Hemingway's Pilar in Port A.


----------



## Swells

boat ninja said:


> Tommy Lee Jones currently has a sistership to Hemingway's Pilar in Port A.


You mean like this honey? It's El Pilar in Cuba, fully restored. Heckuva work of art.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

*TLJ Boat*

Tommy Lee Jones' boat.


----------



## boat ninja

The original Pilar is in pretty rough conditio. This is a really pretty one.


----------



## boat ninja

1933, 38' Wheeler


----------



## Cable Slinger

*yup*



Quackerbox said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Hes got a pathfinder as well


and she's a beaut right there on a corner lot in Key Alegro


----------



## MustangOrange

RGV AG brings up a lot of good points! Yes the Wahoo was owned by Bob Byrd and ran out of Bimini a long time ago before my dad bought it.

I completely forgot about the Vice Squad, Cajun Playboy, etc. I'll throw 50/50 into that mix as well. Man I was a kid at all those Poco Bueno's in the early to late 80's when we fished it. There were so many awesome boats and crazy boat owners/stories. Pretty fun for a kid growing up and getting to learn from some of the famous fishermen/boats off Texas.

The late reply is due to the fact that I just moved back to Texas (even though it's away from the coast, it's still Texas)!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Blowout IV was tied up at "C" dock in the GYB. We'd motor past them now and then...just one upping everyone in sight and then some. 

Before cell phone cameras came about, no telling what would be on the web if they had been avaiable back then, cause there were sure some goings on's!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

On Curlew Drive!


----------



## James Howell

Vice Squad, that brings back memories. Used to be the first mate on it when Bruce Hall ran the boat. Boat caught a few blues, but will always be remembered for its deck jewelry.


----------



## rllenos

I fished Poco with my fathers buddies in the early 80s. The Hooker was fishing it then, Mr. Dunaway. I have a video on offshore fishing and they were interviewing Mr. Dunaway, he was a very cool dude. It also has George Poveromo's boat Marc VI, showing how to fish softhead lures. It is an old video.. Poco back in the 80's was unbelievable. I have not been since then, looking to go this year and just hang out.. The boat at Bridge Harbor was the "Dianond G". They were having a party one time and everyone was in suits, maybe black tie. I heard the owner (no idea who) got sea sick, so he never took it out, just partied on it.. LOL I have also seen Red Adair's Hatteras at Bridge Harbor, very nice.. There was an 80ft. Donzi at Bridge Harbor for a while, but never knew anything about it. Enclosed bridge.. Very Cool.


----------



## RGV AG

Anyone remember the 46' Bertram that had the exhausts routed up the side and over the bridge like a freight hauling truck? The owner hated diesel fumes and had it done that way, I was like "wow" the first time that I saw it. Remember it up in Freeport and saw it one other time in Cozumel in the late 80's.


----------



## ramrunner

RGV AG...here she is....

from the listing - "highly customized tower with a unique dry exhaust system to provide a quiet, fume free cockpit"


----------



## Bill Fisher

yikes!..... hope the pipes were well insulated

in the words of bo diddley (as the pawnbroker) to louis winthorpe III (dan aykroyd) on 'trading places',......

"burns my fingers man"


----------



## Moe

*Billy B*

I remember when Captain John caught a blue standing up on the bridge.


----------



## Bay Bear

*George Strait*



justhookit said:


> George's boat here in Texas is a Merritt kept in Rockport.


Saw his boat last weekend. Apparently it didn't go out, so he must have not been in town.


----------



## koyhoward

Bay Bear said:


> Saw his boat last weekend. Apparently it didn't go out, so he must have not been in town.


Seen George's Merritt at Key Allegro a few times. Not a bad ride!! The house it's docked in front of isn't to shabby either!


----------



## RGV AG

Wow, Ramrunner that be it.....really nice boat.....I always thought that boat was cool. Is it still around?


----------



## ramrunner

looks like from the listing it is in Florida. doubt anyone is gonna pay them $395k for that thing....

http://foxyachtsales.com/privatelab...D&units=Feet&id=1205674&lang=en&slim=pp220968&


----------



## Red Tuna

Angler 1, aka Capt Eugene, is famous and he runs a 36' Contender. 

But I guess he's only famous on 2coolfishing...:biggrin:


----------



## bwguardian

across777 said:


> Angler 1, aka Capt Eugene, is famous and he runs a 36' Contender.
> 
> But I guess he's only famous on 2coolfishing...:biggrin:


He may only be famous here...but he is very a well respected captain elsewhere.


----------



## Knot Kidding

*Famous boats on the Texas Coast*

"The Wanderer" is one of the boats from the movie "Captain Ron" used to sit (not sure if still there) accross 146 from the boardwalk. Went there with a friend one year to watch the Christmas parade of boats. Here's the link.

http://www.wanderersite.info/


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

rllenos said:


> I fished Poco with my fathers buddies in the early 80s. The Hooker was fishing it then, Mr. Dunaway. I have a video on offshore fishing and they were interviewing Mr. Dunaway, he was a very cool dude. It also has George Poveromo's boat Marc VI, showing how to fish softhead lures. It is an old video.. Poco back in the 80's was unbelievable. I have not been since then, looking to go this year and just hang out.. The boat at Bridge Harbor was the "Dianond G". They were having a party one time and everyone was in suits, maybe black tie. I heard the owner (no idea who) got sea sick, so he never took it out, just partied on it.. LOL I have also seen *Red Adair's Hatteras at Bridge Harbor*, very nice.. There was an 80ft. Donzi at Bridge Harbor for a while, but never knew anything about it. Enclosed bridge.. Very Cool.


_South Shore Lady_? BEAUTIFUL BOAT...

I fished on the tra-sea-dee in South Shore which was a reeeeaaaal nice 50+ hatteras yacht fisherman. Talk about a bad-arse offshore house boat.


----------



## foxyman

53 Hatteras Blowout I ran that boat in 1977 My boss at the time bought the boat from Gulf States Yachts in Seabrook


----------



## Mahibosa

boat ninja said:


> The original Pilar is in pretty rough conditio. This is a really pretty one.


Here she is again...TLJ at the helm?????


----------



## bobl

*For The Good Times*

Capt. Durwood Adams , Showed me that boat a few months after we meet, My bother-in -law and I rebuilt a 37' burnscraft that burn't 
4 and I said 4 gallons to the mile. 
Capt Durwood showed the boat . ( 53'Hat , big boat but needed alot 
to make it right, I think 8v92s, no turbo's , makes that boat 12-14 knots) And I thought it was cheap . I think I remember around 200k and could have been bought it
for alot less, seems like it at least had the front windows glassed, 
really do not remember, but is was a big Boat. It needed to be updated
and would have made a good boat, But I wantad to fish , not work.


----------



## foxyman

If you are talking about the 53ft. Hatteras "Blowout" that boat had 12TI's that would cruise at 22 to 23 knots. Fast as hell at that time plus the boat was in good shape.


----------



## poncho n' lefty

does anyone remember a boat called the "pretty world" think it was in port aransas last time i seen it, cant remember the capt name........real nice boat...mr. culver i think owned it


----------



## foxyman

Boat was out of Matagorda James Culver owned and his son in law Tommy was the capt.


----------



## phil k

capt.big tom great fisherman


----------



## phil k

rebel & moving mamma loyd dryer
cherrish ronnie hale
utopia tommy guildner
sukeba
puddin fred rhodes pete fox & homer roberson


----------



## bigfishtx

The old "Eudora" is sitting in Port Aransas being pretty much ignored, but, in my books she will always be famous because she was the legendary Captain Bill Hart's last ride. (He ran numerous boats over the years, won most of the major tournaments and is supposed to be the only captain to catch a blue marlin off the Texas coast in every month of the year.)

Anyone that fished a few years back around Texas knows that name well.


----------



## phil k

he was my neighbor till the day he passed away great fisherman..i think he owned SWISHER SWEETS CIGAR company penny mac was his ride for a long long time


----------



## foxyman

Capt. Bill also ran the Boat Named Sue for Curley Johnson and I believe the Coaco for Hank Snyder


----------



## phil k

you are so true coeco ( central office equipment company) his mate was Rudy Luna


----------



## foxyman

*To Phil k.*

You must have been around during the " Coeco Day" Seems a life ago..


----------



## Gabe711

You should see the mast on Peter North's boat.


----------



## Dutch Treat

phil k said:


> rebel & moving mamma loyd dryer
> cherrish ronnie hale
> utopia tommy guildner
> sukeba
> puddin fred rhodes pete fox & homer roberson


Is there a current Sukeba?

The one I know was sold in the 80's, redone (paint, etc) at Bridge Harbor and renamed Looking Good. It was around BH and Galv for a couple of years then I lost track of it.

Heard it went east to be sold. I think it was a Buddy Davis and around 60 feet plus or minus a few.

Bob


----------



## phil k

the last time i sw it it was called t&t


----------



## foxyman

Gerald Nedham I believe was the capt.


----------



## MustangOrange

Ronnie Hale partnered with my dad on the Wahoo for a while back in the 70's/early 80's at BHYC.


----------



## RubiconAg

So i know this is not a Texas boat but while we are talking "woodys" i figured I would bring this one up. The 55' Thunderbird, its a local boat here on Tahoe commissioned back in the late 30's for the heir of the Wells Fargo founding family who had no legacy to pass on other than the boat and his house and oh, 20 or so miles of Tahoe lakefront property....read all about it here http://www.thunderbirdlodge.org/theboat.html

Orginally had twin V-12 550HP Kermath engines but was retrofitted by William Harrah (Harrah's Casino) with twin V-12 1100HP Allison aircraft engines! I have stood next to this boat in its boat house and its abosolutely amazing.









Supposibly when it goes to get on plane it sounds litterally like an airplane and then all of sudden just takes off....

















http://www.longwayfactory.org/images/journal/thunderbird1.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3206/3018597966_a675dafc3b.jpg


----------



## foxyman

*phil k*

This is James Fox call 361-319-7560


----------



## phil k

you and ronnie barker ran the wheels off that southern cross 44 didn't ya'll ???? and RH smith on the tempest


----------



## foxyman

Fun boat. I haven't seen R.H. in awhile I heard today that Jimmy Gates was in Cabo coming to P A this week


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Talk about a history class!!!!!! Man, this entire thread was good reading!


----------



## foxyman

How long do you want to keep this going. I have a least 50 or 60 more that I know of Galveston to Port A. 
Ron Reed " Mirando Mist" Richard Loden " Wildcatter" Mike Tedder Phil Tedder
***** Muir More latter


----------



## GOMcatcher

*The Hooker and Madam*

_The Hooker_ saga began in the late seventies with Jerry Dunaway who was one of the founders of Remco Rent to Own as bulewaterbound1 stated ._The Hooker_ that won the POCO in I believe 1980 was 53 ft Hatteras that Dunaway took all over the Atlantic and Carribean.Jerry is a very interesting fellow indeed with many light tackle world records under his belt.There is never a dull moment when he is around.One of the original captains on _The Hooker_ was Mike Benitz from Puerto Rico who is a very well respected captain Then it was Skip Smith who was the captain for many years until 1990.
In 1987, Jerry Dunaway completed construction of _The Madam_, a 110 ft mothership built to carry the 48ft G&S _The Hooker_.The boats traveled to Central America and Africa with numerous stops in-between, catching their share of fish along the way and a bunch of light tackle world records.Marsha Bierman hold several from it. After Skip Smiths departure from the operation in 1990, Capt Trevor Cockle began running _The Hooker_. In 1993 he began running the mothership as well, and the adventures and good times that followed have yet to end. The entire operation was sold to Craig Morgan from West Virginia in 1999. Under new management, the boats underwent extensive remodeling, changed the names to _God's Will_ & _God's Favor_, and set off on another adventure as Worldwide Marlin Adventures the last I heard.
Jerry Dunaway has since pretty much given up on offshore fishing the last time I spoke with him but had been dabbling in bay fishing.


----------



## foxyman

Jack Elliott ( Kirk's dad) Charley Barnett John Saline Harry Harry Woodhead
Totsey Belcher Buddy Belcher LLoyd Dryer............ more latter


----------



## speckle-catcher

foxyman said:


> Jack Elliott ( Kirk's dad) Charley Barnett John Saline Harry Harry Woodhead
> Totsey Belcher Buddy Belcher LLoyd Dryer............ more latter


punctuation is not your strong suit is it?


----------



## Scott

speckle-catcher said:


> punctuation is not your strong suit is it?


I thought that was all one guy.... (wink wink)


----------



## foxyman

Its hard to to keep my 69 year old brain in the remember mode much less worry about sentence structure. I am sure ya'll figured it out. More tomorrow.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*more from that era*



RGV AG said:


> Wow, this thread brought back a lot of memories.
> 
> "Penny Mac", which later became the "Blues Chaser"(Vere Wells ran it in its glory days) and then that boat became the infamous "Poco Mas".
> "Puddin", rember it well
> "Valencia", Didn't Willie Harris also work on that boat with Dick Deason? What a crew.
> "The Cajun Playboy", owned by Clyde Watson was a hot, hot boat for a number of years. Louie, may he RIP, was something else.
> "Wampus Cat" owned by Joe Johnson was something, well Joe is something else altogether. I hope is doing fine, he is a character and 2/3rds.
> "The Gold Rush", which came to a screeching halt on top of the Port A Jetties.
> Anyone remember "The Vet's Pet"? It was also a fish catching machine.
> 
> In talking about infamous boats, how about "The Scorpio" or how about "The Bottom Line", LOL what an apt name.
> 
> What about "Maskara" from Port A? Or "The Hell' ofa Deal" that became the "Stickem'" after hitting a reef near Coz.
> 
> Another small fish catching boat was the "The Dee-Jeff" owned and operated by Chales Sheldon, he has caught a ton of fish in his life.
> 
> What was Charlie Thomas's 65' Hatt named, that was also a very nice boat.
> 
> As they were talking about "The Wahoo" earlier, that boat was owned by Bob Byrd at one time. It is a very nice boat and rides wonderfully. The owner and captain is a good man.
> 
> I also remeber "A Boat Named Sue", Curly Johnson's boat, I think that was his last name. He was a good man.


Broker
Defense Rests
Bee Jay
Mixedemotions


----------



## wampuscat

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> Joe Johnson is correct and it was bertram not sure if it was 28 or 31. I'll find out. The state recored bluefin tuna, yellowfin tuna, swordfish and blue marlin all came off that boat at one time. None of them stand anymore. Joe is probably the most knowledgeable offshore fisherman I know,(most opinionated as well). He can run by loran tds or lat lon, due the conversions in his head and make me feel stupid for not being able to figure a heading/distance as fast as he can. But I am a lot more fun at parties!!!!


Just going through some old threads, Joe still holds the blue fin record of 808lbs. although not caught on the wampuscat, it was on a boat call Quien Sabie spelling?, that was later moved to Kona and named Anxious.
He was captain for the fly red snapper and kingfish set awhile back, I think the kingfish still stands, and his son and daughter in law caught the current 20lb IGFA records for gray snapper last summer. Just saw her picture in this months Sportfing Magazine. (Feb 2010)


----------



## 34striker

Does anyone remember Walter Foundron's "Tsunami"? And I didn't see any mention of the Buddy B? If I'm not mistaken, their gulf record of most blue marlin caught in a season was just broken a couple of years ago.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

34striker said:


> Does anyone remember Walter Foundron's "Tsunami"? And I didn't see any mention of the Buddy B? If I'm not mistaken, their gulf record of most blue marlin caught in a season was just broken a couple of years ago.


It's the "Billy B". They did hold the record for most blues in a year. I believe it was 34 and it got broken in 07 with 36 if I am not mistaken. Great boat! I never saw Walter's boat but I heard stories about it.

David


----------



## Doghouse2

Come on David, remember there is actually water east of TX. The Buddy B was a big white with yellow accented Hatteras (about 65') owned by the Billups family and fished out of Venice/G.I. for years. Remember it well, caught my first blue right out from under them as we were going opposite directions down a nice rip line in MS Canyon!!!!!


----------



## Dismissed

The Billy B did have the record of 31 blues in a season a while back, broken a couple of years ago, as Mossy Oak said, by the "C-Ya", a Blackwell out of Grand Isle. 

There's water east of TX? Last season, they all wished they were over here!


----------



## RGV AG

It was Norm Isaacs and Joe Johnson on the Quien Sabe, the blue fin was caught by Trina Isaacs. I think I remember it was a 33' Bertram.


----------



## RGV AG

> Broker
> Defense Rests
> Bee Jay
> Mixedemotions


Those were all good Island boats. The Broker was Troy Giles's boat and was run by Jeff VanDerAue, a very good fisherman and seaman that taught me quite bit, not to mention Jim Parks. As mentioned, the Defense Rests still holds the Texas Blue record.

Wasn't the Bee Jay run by Dick Deason? I do remember the Mixedemotions also. The last few years it was around it didn't fish much at all.


----------



## Rojo Runner

*C Ya*

That C Ya boat must be a fish raiser. Fished aboard her for 2 days in Isla Mujeres and had a ball catching sailfish after sailfish. Pretty much like fishing for trout under the birds. It was the absolute finest ride in port. We would all leave about the same time and leave everyone on the horizon in 10 min. flat even in that nasty stuff of the Yucatan in February.


----------



## DirtKat

Bella Donna- 60+ Donzi
Lisa- 54 Merrit
Bwana- 39 Topaz
Rip Tide- 50 Bertram, Deckhand thinks he's a legend!!!!:slimer::slimer:


----------



## MustangOrange

RGV Ag - Jim Parks taught me a lot about fishing too. He deckhanded with us on and off for the last two decades through a lot of tournaments. 

Speaking of the Defense Rests, I was good friends with the Lockhart's son and we competed throughout the junior divisions of tourneys in South TX (PMFT, TIFT, STBGFC).


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Doghouse2 said:


> Come on David, remember there is actually water east of TX. The Buddy B was a big white with yellow accented Hatteras (about 65') owned by the Billups family and fished out of Venice/G.I. for years. Remember it well, caught my first blue right out from under them as we were going opposite directions down a nice rip line in MS Canyon!!!!!


I have heard of that boat too! But the one he mentioned that held the record for blue's in a season was the Billy B run by John Cochran. What you up to these days? Need to come hope on the next famous boat in Texas! LOL!


----------



## 34striker

Doghouse-your right-Buddy B was Mr Billups boat-I did mean the Billy B-as he was from Tx. Last I saw them was at the Auger a few years back.
I spent many weekends with Mr. Billups on the docks/rips in Port Eads in the 70's.


----------



## wampuscat

RGV AG said:


> It was Norm Isaacs and Joe Johnson on the Quien Sabe, the blue fin was caught by Trina Isaacs. I think I remember it was a 33' Bertram.


It was Trina's husband Niel, not her brother in law Norm, and Joe. They had two 100 plus yellow fins hit and then a volkswagen size splash from the bluefin, they put Trina on the rod that had the biggest splash. It almost emptied the 130 going straight down. Trina and Niel had just returned from fishing with Peter Wright down in Austrailia, where she had learned how to put a lot of pressure on a fish from the chair. She got it in and they cleated it off and ran for a while to get away from some sharks that had shown up. They then had to come-along it over the side of the boat. Niel still owns the boat over in Kona ( renamed Anxious), it has a transome door now.


----------



## wampuscat

The *Defense Rests* Tom Lockharts boat was 29 foot, and the previous blue marlin record holder *Spike It* Clark Spikes boat 28 foot bertram, show that small boats can catch big fish.


----------



## fireBoy

Billy-B Has been at Bridge Harbor for a while. Or at least i think it is still there. It was there this summer. I believe they had just had new electronics because it was struck by lightning in Louisiana last year.


----------



## wampuscat

DirtKat said:


> Bella Donna- 60+ Donzi
> Lisa- 54 Merrit
> Bwana- 39 Topaz
> Rip Tide- 50 Bertram, Deckhand thinks he's a legend!!!!:slimer::slimer:


I think ya left one out the *Captn Crunch*. It sure won a lot of spots in the summer long tournament in it's day. Had a kid on it's crew that was a pretty good fisherman, think he gave up on fishing though.


----------



## RGV AG

whampuscat3 said:


> It was Trina's husband Niel, not her brother in law Norm, and Joe. They had two 100 plus yellow fins hit and then a volkswagen size splash from the bluefin, they put Trina on the rod that had the biggest splash. It almost emptied the 130 going straight down. Trina and Niel had just returned from fishing with Peter Wright down in Austrailia, where she had learned how to put a lot of pressure on a fish from the chair. She got it in and they cleated it off and ran for a while to get away from some sharks that had shown up. They then had to come-along it over the side of the boat. Niel still owns the boat over in Kona ( renamed Anxious), it has a transome door now.


That is right, I always get them mixed up as I didn't know them all that well. It was real interesting when they showed up back at the dock. I remember Joe telling that story and there was something else that was pretty interesting. I am glad you still keep up with Joe, I haven't seem him or Neely or much of anyone in a long time. I talk/email Bryan some, but not all that often.


----------



## rsparker67

Another old timer boat was the Blacktopper. It fished all the tournaments in the 70's, 80's and 90's. it was 35' Viking.


----------



## DirtKat

> I think ya left one out the *Captn Crunch*. It sure won a lot of spots in the summer long tournament in it's day. Had a kid on it's crew that was a pretty good fisherman, think he gave up on fishing though.


HE'S BAAAACK!!
New boat, new name. Misty Dawn, Remember it fellas


----------



## Big Baby

Charlie Thomas was 82 ft. Outrageous


----------



## pickingarb

*Solid Waste*

wasnt there a boat called "solid waste " around freeport?

54 Bertram now the Reebecca-probably the fastest 54' on the water with twin 1350 cats 45 knot cruise

new Solid Waste is a 55' custom boat mostly used for spear fishing now and capt. is Bobby Johnson, my uncles boat(s). Couple pics of me and capt. Bobby out of PA and down in Belize, never tried to load pics before...


----------



## TeamJefe

pickingarb said:


> wasnt there a boat called "solid waste " around freeport?
> 
> 54 Bertram now the Reebecca-probably the fastest 54' on the water with twin 1350 cats 45 knot cruise
> 
> new Solid Waste is a 55' custom boat mostly used for spear fishing now and capt. is Bobby Johnson, my uncles boat(s). Couple pics of me and capt. Bobby out of PA and down in Belize, never tried to load pics before...


There is no way that I am going to believe that the Reebecca cruises at 45 knots, that old bertram was not built for those speeds and would probably fall apart if it was going that fast(probably just like the recent case of the 63 bertram that supposedly hit a "bouy"...********) and the captain of the Reebecca needs to learn how to be responsible for his wake considering he caused extensive damage to my boat as well as my friend's this past summer


----------



## FishSlap

pickingarb said:


> 54 Bertram now the Reebecca-probably the fastest 54' on the water with twin 1350 cats 45 knot cruise


I find this very hard to believe as well. The new custom boats expressly designed to cruise at high speeds have a hard time reaching a true cruise speed of 45 knots. An older 54 would have a heck of a time reaching 45 knots on the pins (even with 1350's), much less cruising at 45.


----------



## phil k

it was really fast !!!!!! after it was the solid waste,it became the Out Law. then the Rebecca..i fished on it ALOT !!!


----------



## Never easy

pickingarb said:


> wasnt there a boat called "solid waste " around freeport?
> 
> 54 Bertram now the Reebecca-probably the fastest 54' on the water with twin 1350 cats 45 knot cruise
> 
> new Solid Waste is a 55' custom boat mostly used for spear fishing now and capt. is Bobby Johnson, my uncles boat(s). Couple pics of me and capt. Bobby out of PA and down in Belize, never tried to load pics before...


Is this the same bobby that ran coyote out of PA for a while after max heatherington?


----------



## pickingarb

TeamJefe said:


> There is no way that I am going to believe that the Reebecca cruises at 45 knots, that old bertram was not built for those speeds and would probably fall apart if it was going that fast(probably just like the recent case of the 63 bertram that supposedly hit a "bouy"...********) and the captain of the Reebecca needs to learn how to be responsible for his wake considering he caused extensive damage to my boat as well as my friend's this past summer


believe it or not it's true!!! and yes it got beat to pieces, always came back with something torn up when they ran it that fast, I've got no reason to lie about it. All of my uncles boats were fast, He had the Moderation 47' Buddy David with 10 cylinder Mans and it was over 40 knot cruise, he also had the Mullet Smasher a 38' Blackfin with 8 cylinder Mans and it was also over a 40 knot cruise, his big deal was he always wanted the fastest boat on the water!!!


----------



## captainnordloh

*Nope*

The Reebeca tops out at 38 knots and burns 90 gph at that speed.


----------



## MakoT

*Mac Haik Auto dealer*

I think Mac Haik has a boat somewhere. Its called "86 It".

This could be CB radio slang of the late 70's, the code 10-86 meant 'Forget It' or Chumley's, a famous 1900's New York would call "86 everybody," which meant that everyone should hightail it out the 86 Bedford St. entrance for the cops were coming in through the courtyard.

But its really his number (86) when he was a Houston Oiler


----------



## Danny T

Wow this thred goes on forever. 

I had the honor to attend the memorial service for Walter Fondren the other day. Spent a few minutes reminessing with Walter IV about some of his dad's old boats. He has a powder blue Aluminum hull boat that he beat the bottom of the boat concave. She was fast for her day. The boat was the _*TSUNAMI. *_

We talked about the old days of using a radio direction finder, a compass and a paper graff to navigate. The first Loran A was the size of a microwave No I am not old, I caught my first marlin at 18 "months". Marlin International member number 0009.


----------



## 3up3down

whistlingdixie said:


> Roger Clemens bought a boat from us last year.


Since Roger may not have thought of a name yet, I have afew suggestions....let's start with "Juiced" or "Sauced up" how about "HGH Express" ...."The Injector"....should I keep going?? last but not least....drum roll please....."Miss Rememberer"...


----------

